
Show HN: FAANG Compensation Calculators - refrigerator
https://mackgrenfell.com/compensation-calculators/facebook
======
scarface74
Why is it that Netflix is on here but not Microsoft? Microsoft is worth 7
times as much as Netflix.

~~~
ponker
Because Microsoft pays much less than these companies, but is also more
family-friendly and less intense.

~~~
scarface74
I just looked at the salaries for MS compared to the other Big Tech companies.
How does MS get away with paying so much less?

~~~
missedthecue
" _but is also more family-friendly and less intense_ "

------
drewg123
This seems really interesting and well designed. The current FAANG where I
work was represented fairly & accurately.

However, I experienced a glitch when, after playing with it for a while, it
told me "unauthorized"

~~~
refrigerator
Ah sorry — was a permissions issue on the Google model. Should work now!

------
dgolova
Thanks for making this! Would be great to be able to compare the companies.

~~~
Lukas1994
levels.fyi recently released this:
[https://www.levels.fyi/calculator/](https://www.levels.fyi/calculator/)

------
yalok
doesn't work correctly for me, especially from 4th year - refreshers seem not
to be accounted for correctly. And base salary decreases every year for some
reason.

